# What is hunting coming to?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Now I am only 23 so I am not real familiar with the "good ole days"! but I remember when you could walk up to a farmers house make a little small talk and next week go out and shoot some squirrels or deer! seems like now everyone wants to make a little money on us hunters and it is everywhere you go! I look online and see land for lease where the farmer says over-run with deer cant stand em they are ruining my crops need hunters to take them out... only $6,000 for one year... only 4 people aloud on 300 acres! that is what I don't get! I hunted some excellent AEP land that was not on any of there maps so it was almost like hunting private land until gun season! another coal company bought it and now they kick us off! they tell us they are going to lease it! great!! we have 10 guys that want to do it!! the guy that runs the land will not return our calls now hmmmmmm..... CNX coal is who owns it now!! I have invested 5 years hunting that 500 acres and I know it inside and out.... now its gone.... it just sucks and I needed to vent cause that really pisses me off!!!!!!!!!!!!! just when you know where the big bucks go during gun season and where they go to rut and where everything is at there it goes! anyone feel my pain?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone Is After The Almighty Dollar..they See It On Tv And Say We Can Do That..texas Has Been That Way A Long Time..people Are Now Raising Deer Like Cattle...they Can Make More Money Selling Big Deer With Big Racks Than Cattle...look It Up Sometime..there Are 100"s Of People In Ohio Raising Deer..a Big Racked Deer Can Go For 5-10,000$ And Up...ask Jimmy Houston--he Knows


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

one of my friends knows a guy who owns 250 acres and he also gets a coeple of guys out their its like 1500 dollars a week


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep it non-political. Please.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about this. Do I want to pay to hunt???? Heck no! But I can see why a farmer would want to make a few $$$ on leasing prime land. Why give away what you can sell. With the quality of the bucks coming out of Ohio we are becoming like Kansas, Texas, etc, guys will pay big $$$ from out of state to hunt. Do you think there would be "ranches" like Jimmy Houston hunted if there was not a demand for $10,000 hunts.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I used to deer hunt in Guernsey County on coal company land. There were coal lands all over that particular area and they didn't care if you hunted it or not. Then Shell Oil bought a lot of it and what they didn't want of it they sold to a local real estate company who then broke it up into five acre parcels and sold them. We were'nt able to hunt there any more and were lucky enough to find a farm for sale which four of us went together and bought. Land down there was cheap but like anything else it has quadrupled in price since then.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I got tired of losing all of my hunting land in the last 20 years, mainly family farms that sold out to development, etc....same old story, we all know it. I did what I could only do, go buy my own land to hunt on and manage it for your own style. I had to go all the way to the Ohio River, but found land for under a $1000 per acre, pi$$ed the wife off, paid on it for 7 years, but now I have 50 acres and it's not going anywhere. My grandkids will have a place to hunt. We all hate to say it, but that's the real problem, land is too scarce and population continues to grow. My land is not the best hunting in the state, but it's mine and I don't have to worry about were I am going to hunt anymore. I feel your pain, I think everyone I know who is a sportsman has and continues to be effected by it.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

The money trend has not hit around my WV hunting grounds yet. It will happen sooner than later. I do not care if people lease their land out or let anyone hunt for free, it is their land. And yet I still understand the plight of Jo hunter that does not have his own land. I have found some land to hunt here in Ohio and just came into three more farms for deer and turkey. I just keep looking and asking without getting discouraged by all the "No we do not allow Hunting" or this one "Did you not read the sign at the end of the drive way". I look at a brand new NO HUNTING sign as a bulls eye. This new sign usually means one of two things: land just bought by new owner or land owner finally filled up with bad experiences with bad or inconsiderate hunters. I just put on my caring face and ring the door bell. Same goes to farms with ponds or streams.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Owning my own land somewhere would be a dream! the only problem is I am POOR!!!!! lol! looks like I will start to put some time in and just go door to door!!!!! I guess if you hit 15-20 places a day and score on one of them it is worth all the NO's!!!!!!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Everyone should not forget the public land scene also, I am not talking about the common areas that can get quite scary at times. I mean the out of the way hole in the wall places open to the public. One of the best tools a good friend of mine showed me over 10 years ago was a county by county map aquired from the DNR showing some of the smallest public hunting areas around the state. Many people just don't know they exist. It pays to do a little research if you can.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya its sad to say that hunting land is coming harder and harder to find. It seems like every year you have to find a new spot b/c they're putting freakin houses in. I hope to own some land some day b/c that seems like the only way to make sure you have a spot to go too. and it will only get worse with time. no wonder there are less and less hunters.


----------

